# Need Advice on Upgrading



## Azezel (Feb 1, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a 4 yr old Alienware Aurora DDR. and I'm interested in replacing my Motherboard, my video card and increase ram to 4 gig. I'd appreciate any help you can offer before I go out and spend $ foolishy on the wrong components. but i'm willing to spend up to $800.00. I've been told a dual processor motherboard is the way to go for gaming. The following list is what I have right now.
ASUS A7N8X Deluxe Rev 2.0 Motherboard
CPU: ADM Athlon XP 3200+
2GIG Ram
ATI Radeon 9800P 256mg video card

I previously installed a XFX 7950GT video card, but it fried out on me and they are in the process of testing it to see why it fried out on me. So I reinstalled the Radeon card.

Any help would be appreciated. 
Thank You


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

What type of video game do you like to play?
What operating system are you planning to install?
What other task/application you planning to use?

As far as processor, you probably want a dual core processor (single processor) not a dual processors (2 processors).

You should be able to get a decent system for $800 but all will depend on the Video Card you planning to install..

You can check Tom's hardware for review on motherboards, video cards etc.. this will give you a good idea of what is best for you..

Motherboard like Asus, MSI, Abit are good choices...


----------



## Azezel (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank You for the advice. Since I posted my "advice request" XFX has notified me that they are upgrading the damaged video card XFX 7950 GT APG to a 8800GT 512 mb PCI=E since they cannot locate any 7950 cards, but the 8800 GT card is not compatable with my existing motherboard so I've decided that for $399.99 the XFX NForce 680i LT SLI C32Q Q6600 2 gb ddr2 bundle seems to be a good buy for what I will need.
The games I play are first shooters ie: BF 2142 and COD4


----------



## D-Rock (Oct 31, 2007)

DAMN! They upgraded you from a 7950 to an 8800? i think i might just fry one of the 6 of those cards i have to try that out.


----------



## Azezel (Feb 1, 2008)

Yes they did, I was also shocked. But here's a new question for you. I decided to purchase a new PC. I again went with the Alienware. I ordered the Aurora 7500, upgraded to the GeForce 8800 GT card. upgraded to the 1000 watt GPU power supply. The Motherboard is a Nvidia nForce 590 SLI. My question is now I have an extra 8800 GT video card. and I understand that with the 590 SLI motherboard it has a slot for stacked video cards. Should I stack? Will there be that much of a difference in my gaming if I do. Or should I just sell the extra video card?


----------



## D-Rock (Oct 31, 2007)

Look at my system specs for a second before you question me about SLI setups. SLI will bring you amazing performance benefits in places you didnt think it would and it does well with most all games incluing crysis now that the patch is out.

On the downside, It does taking some playing around with the settings in the Nvidia control panel to achieve the desired balance of quality and performance. This is to be expected with a single video card but it adds a few more settings to mess with too, like rendering method, there are three settings for this and all the sub-categories like AA and anisotropic filtering are to be set uniquely underneath the rendering settings. 

Its kinda fun to me, If you like getting you games to play at max everything at really high resolutions then keep the card and play around with it. That brings up the question of what kind of monitor do you have? SLI is really beneficial at high res monitors. 

If i were you, I would stack it, play with it, then if you dont like the results or you dont want to mess with settings anymore THEN sell it.


----------



## Azezel (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks you D-Rock, sound advice. My monitor is a 20" Sony LCD High res. 
I upgraded to the 1000 watt multi GPU just in case I decided to stack the cards and also for future upgrades, so it's there if needed. Also techs at alienware recommend this up grade if I decide to stack.
I appreciate all the advice you've given me. Thank you


----------



## D-Rock (Oct 31, 2007)

1000w will be more than sufficient for that. Its nice to know that at least tech support by alienware is still true to its roots even if the manufacturing side of it isnt. Dell took over that part and is slowly destroying it. In dell's attempt to drop prices and sell more units they are killing the spirit of alienware.

Any other questions about SLI?


----------



## Azezel (Feb 1, 2008)

I also am sorry to hear that Dell has taken over operations, keeping my fingers crossed that everything is installed and tested properly. As far as SLI questions, none so far but I will probley get back for more advice once I install the 2nd video card. Delivery date is around the 15th of Feb, but we all know how that goes.


----------



## D-Rock (Oct 31, 2007)

Make a note for future reference that when you ste rendering methods. Split frame rendering gives you the most performance whil alternate frame rendering is alot more compatible with games. so if you have problems with games, alternate frame rendering is the ''safe'' way to go.


----------



## Azezel (Feb 1, 2008)

Make sure you have registered any product from XFX, I didn't but they let me slide on it, I also lost my sales receipt and they by-passed that requirement also. It's nice to deal with a company that stands by it's product without hassel.


----------



## D-Rock (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah i did. I have 6 xfx 7600 cards and 4 8600 cards and all of em are covered.


----------

